# HYT - HyTerra Ltd



## gsnz1 (12 November 2010)

Tango Petroleum Limited ("Tango" or the "Company") has entered into a participation agreement with Quest Petroleum NL ("Quest Petroleum") pursuant to which Quest Petroleum granted to the Company the exclusive right to earn a 17.5% working interest in the Amazon Prospect located in Acadia Parish, Louisiana, United States of America (Amazon Prospect) and the option to earn a 17.5% working interest in another oil and gas prospect located in Acadia Parish, Louisiana, United States of America (Thames Prospect). The combined potential of these projects are between 500-750 billion cubic feet of gas and 55-75 million barrels of oil. 

Amazon is a highly prospective onshore oil and gas exploration prospect situated South Louisiana. It has estimated gross recoverable reserve potential of 450-600 billion cubic feet of natural gas and 45-60 million barrels of oil. Drilling is expected to begin in early Q4 2010. 

Tango also has the right, but not the obligation, to participate in the Thames Prospect in South Louisiana ("Thames"). Thames covers an estimated area of 1,200 acres, with an estimated gross recoverable reserve potential of 100-150 billion cubic feet of natural gas and 10-15 million barrels of oil. Should the option to participate in Thames be exercised, drilling is expected to begin in late Q4 2010.

also.......

SEPTEMBER QUARTER ACTIVITIES REPORT

Highlights

The Amazon prospect extension recently announced by the project operator upgrades the potential of Amazon by 50 to 100 BCF to between 450 to 600 billion cubic feet of natural gas and 45 to 60 million barrels of oil.

The combined potential of the Amazon and Thames targets is between 500 to 750 billion cubic feet of gas and 50 to 75 million barrels of oil.

Location activities are well advanced with a spud date for Amazon in December 2010 following the recent completion of landowner agreements.

Tango's share of the dry hole cost of the first well is estimated at US$2,430,000. These funds are currently held in a USD account.

Getting ever closer to the spud date which has seen a couple of delays in the past. Bring it on. 
I'm in as of today.


----------



## Trader Paul (13 November 2010)

*Re: TNP - Tango Petroleum*

TNP ... updated 12112010:



Hi folks,

TNP ...  astroanalysis for TNP, over the next couple months looks bullish, 
            starting around 19112010.


     18112010 ..... a minor lunar cycle may give us a positive close

19-22112010 ..... two positive cycles, with positive news expected here.

09-10122010 ..... a positive spotlight on TPN, may bring a strong upmove ...  

     24122010 ..... minor cycle ... finance-related (???)

     31122010 ..... minor cycle

07-10012011 ..... 2 time cycles here, but expect TNP price to be flat/down.

24-26010211 ..... 3 more cycles – one positive, but still expect TNP to trade flat,
                           with some minor news expected, around 26012011.

     07022011 ..... 3 time cycles here – two minor and positive aspects may be
                            enough to give TNP a lift.

     14022011 ..... minor and positive news expected here.

18-21022011 ..... minor cycle

Looking further ahead, March 2011 should bring several negative time
cycles for TNP, while April 2011 should bring some significant and 
positive news/moves for TNP traders.

More later .....

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## gsnz1 (16 November 2010)

*Re: TNP - Tango Petroleum*

announcement out today 

The ASX listed partners in the large onshore Amazon prospect, Quest Petroleum (ASX:QPN), Tango Petroleum (ASX:TNP) and Transerv Energy (ASX:TSV), are pleased to confirm that the operator is now expecting to commence drilling the Marian Baker #1 well on or before December 15, 2010. The Marian Baker #1 well will be testing the Amazon primary target structures in the Oligocene sands and is expected to take 50 days to reach its planned total depth of 16,000ft.
The Amazon prospect is a large exploration target assessed by independent consultants ISIS Petroleum to have a 35% probability of success, with an estimated recoverable potential of 450 to 600 billion cubic feet of natural gas and 45 to 60 million barrels of oil.


----------



## Trader Paul (18 November 2010)

*Re: TNP - Tango Petroleum*



Trader Paul said:


> TNP ... updated 12112010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi folks,

TNP - as expected, price is ticking up towards the close,
but with a wide bid/offer spread (currently 15/17.5),
the market may wait for further news over the next couple
of days, as detailed in the post above ..... 

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## kingkev (25 March 2011)

*Re: TNP - Tango Petroleum*

SP heading in the wrong direction because of drilling results that recommend plugging.

Any thoughts?


----------



## gsnz1 (25 March 2011)

*Re: TNP - Tango Petroleum*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking further ahead, March 2011 should bring several negative time
> cycles for TNP, while April 2011 should bring some significant and
> ...




Not the result i was hoping for. 
Thats the way it goes with oil speccies....but just stopped in to say well done Paul, picked the timeline perfectly. Roll on April :


----------



## springhill (18 July 2012)

MC - $4m
Current SP - 1.4c
Shares - 250m
Options - 60m
Cash - $650k*


PROJECT EVALUATION*
The Company has been active in evaluating numerous oil and gas opportunities with the objective of developing a focussed portfolio of projects in the oil, gas and energy sector.
Specifically, the Company has made a number of submissions to acquire meaningful oil and gas interests. Whilst negotiations are ongoing on selected projects, no agreements have yet been reached. The Company will keep the market informed with any developments in this regard.
The Company has posted a high level presentation on its website that sets out its current strategy and objectives.

*CORPORATE*

At the end of the quarter, the Company announced the appointment of Mr Richard Hayward to the Board of Directors, following the resignation of Mr Mathew Walker as had earlier been foreshadowed.
Mr Hayward is an oil and gas industry professional with 24 years of experience, spanning the UK, Africa, SE Asia, Australia and North America.
Mr Hayward’s career to date has been focused on oil and gas field development and production operations with major oil and gas companies, having previously worked for Hess Corp, Woodside and Premier Oil plc. He has had wide experience in asset management, exploration and new ventures and brings a strong understanding of both the commercial and technical aspects of the upstream industry.
Mr Hayward has an honours degree in Geology from Imperial College, London and a Master’s Degree in Basin Evolution and Dynamics from Royal Holloway College, London. He is a fellow of the Geological Society of London and a member of the American Association of Petroleum Geologists and the Society of Petroleum Engineers.


----------



## System (14 July 2022)

On July 14th, 2022, Triple Energy Limited (TNP) changed its name and ASX code to HyTerra Ltd (HYT).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2022)

Always amuses me how these wanna-be's reinvent themselves


​


11/09/2017 ... TNP: the company consolidated its shares 1 for 40 .              
​
 
April 2022. Company (TNP) enters into a binding term sheet with Neutralysis Industries Pty Ltd to make recommended offers to its shareholders. The acquisition marks the beginning of the Company mission to acquire, develop and operate future ready energy projects, with a focus on pioneering the exploration and production of naturally occurring *hydrogen*. The Company has completed a $650,000 capital raising via the issue of convertible notes to sophisticated and professional investors.

And 183,000,000 ordinary fully paid shares in the capital of the Company at a deemed issue price of $0.02 per Share . Plus same in Oppies


.. notice of consolidation of securities. TNP shareholders get 3 shares for every 10.                           28/06/2022​


----------

